
Last Call for Delicious Users: Transfer Your Bookmarks - yarone
http://www.avos.com/transfer-your-bookmarks/
======
duck
When I got this email it reminded me I still had a Delicious account as I had
stopped using it last November when the news first broke. Makes me think I
don't need to save as many bookmarks as I use to since I never did find a
replacement. Thanks Yahoo, you simplified my life.

~~~
xyzzyb
I found pinboard to not only be an adequate replacement, but superior. It's
faster, has a better UI, and ties into more of the services I use.

------
drdaeman
From upcoming Delicious TOS, "What Not To Do" section:

> \- Attempt to access or search the Service or Service Content or download
> Service Content from the Service through the use of any engine, software,
> tool, agent, device or mechanism (including spiders, robots, crawlers, data
> mining tools or the like) other than the software and/or search agents
> provided by AVOS or other generally available third party web browsers;

So, they're telling me that I can't even write (more precisely, use) my own
client?

No way I'm going to transfer my data there.

------
yarone
From a "LAST NOTICE" email I just received:

Dear Delicious User, This is our final notice to let you know that Delicious
is transitioning to a new owner, AVOS. To continue using Delicious, you must
agree to let Yahoo! transfer your bookmarks and Delicious account information
to AVOS by September 23, 2011. After your bookmarks and account information
have been transferred, you will be subject to the AVOS terms of service and
privacy policy.

[Yes, Move My Bookmarks]

Details:

Delicious has been acquired by the founders of YouTube, Chad Hurley and Steve
Chen. As creators of the world's largest video site, Chad and Steve have
enabled millions of people to share their interests and experiences with the
world. Delicious will become part of their new company, AVOS, and retain its
own brand and website, Delicious.com.

Reasons to let Yahoo! transfer your bookmarks and account information

• Continue uninterrupted use of Delicious.

• Keep your Delicious username, account information, and all your bookmarks.

• Enjoy innovative new features that enhance your Delicious experience.

What happens if you do not transfer your bookmarks and account information

• Delicious in its current form will be available until September 23, 2011.

• After September 23, 2011, you will not be able to access your existing
Delicious account, including all bookmarks and account information.

About AVOS AVOS is a new Internet company led by Chad Hurley and Steve Chen,
who founded YouTube, the world's largest video site. Before YouTube, Chad and
Steve were early employees at PayPal, a leading online payment service that is
now part of eBay. AVOS is based in San Mateo, California.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Does this mean they may not preserve all the heavily tagged content available
to the public (not just members)? I wish more sysadmins felt a sense of
responsibility for the stability of the parts of the web delegated to them.
Link rot is completely avoidable.

<http://www.delicious.com/tag/w3c+cool+urls>

------
0x12
I don't recall a similar email when Yahoo! acquired delicious in the first
place, why they should want permission now is beyond me.

Hurley & Chen surely can do a better job and it strikes me as though an 'opt-
out' would have been better in this situation, or at least a process that
would survive the actual transfer of assets between the two entities.

Yahoo! has a long history of losing their users data through shutdowns
(geocities!), to see them lose user data on the spin-out and sale of a company
they acquired a few years ago is probably just another 'snafu' for them.

~~~
joshu
Yahoo's TOD prevents this. Delicious Inc's didn't, as the acquirer isn't a
third party as it acquires the new company.

------
_kate_
It's a shame they're not sharing more details about what these 'innovative new
features' will be though _before_ asking people to commit to a new company.
The NY times article mentions browseable “stacks” but it would be nice if Avos
could elaborate a bit more on their plans:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/12/technology/youtube-
founder...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/12/technology/youtube-founders-aim-
to-revamp-delicious.html)

------
dhughes
What's the plug-in situation?

I read comments for Delicious apps on Android Marketplace and they seem to
indicate they don't work since they were for the original Delicious.

Are any Google Chrome, Chromium and Firefox plug-ins which are shown as
Delicious OK to use?

It's confusing.

------
muxxa
My delicious email is not a current one so I would never have found about this
without this post on HN. This short transfer window will likely lose avos a
lot of users.

